# Wing Commander Prophecy



## Alphafly (7. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich mal wieder so richtig Bock auf "Wing Commander Prophecy" also hab ichs mal wieder installiert und...konnte es noch nicht mal ansatzweise zocken. Okay, liegt anscheinend daran, dass damals von Windows XP noch keine Rede war.

Hab aber trotzdem Bock auf das Teil und würde gerne wieder zocken. Wie bekomme ich also "Wing Commander Prophecy" zum laufen?

Mein System:
Chip: AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Motherboard: ASRock K7S8X
RAM: 1024 MB
GraKa: NVidia GeForce 7600 GS
SoKa: Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

Hat jemand ne Idee oder ein Tool welches man verwenden kann?

Thx a lot

Alphafly


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das hier:

Wing Commander Prophecy unter XP?

Ich habs mal auf nem alten Notebook sowohl unter Win98 als auch unter XP zum Laufen gebracht, allerdings wird man einige der Grafikeffekte nicht sehen können, weil das Meiste auf alte Voodoo-Karten ausgelegt war. Damit sieht es am Ende nur halb so schön aus wie auf damaligen Rechnern.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

Folgende Links könnten dir weiterhelfen:

Lens Flares in Direct3D "nachrüsten": Prophecy Lens Flares - Wing Commander CIC
High Resolution Patch: High Resolution Prophecy Patch Released - Wing Commander CIC
Glide-Wrapper: Wrap Your Video Card For Better Effects - Wing Commander CIC

Einfach belesen, Glide-Wrapper emuliert 3Dfx Effekte auf normaler Direct3D Hardware. D.h. du solltest jetzt in der Lage sein dein WC : P mit vollen Details und verbesserter Auflösung spielen zu können.

Wing Commander CIC ... da findest du übrigens eine immer noch mehr oder wenig aktive Community rund um die Wind Commander Spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Folgende Links könnten dir weiterhelfen:
> 
> Lens Flares in Direct3D "nachrüsten": Prophecy Lens Flares - Wing Commander CIC
> High Resolution Patch: High Resolution Prophecy Patch Released - Wing Commander CIC
> ...


Würden mich Weltraum-Shooter heute noch so reizen wie früher, würd ich es gerne ausprobieren, doch die alte Begeisterung für WC und Co. ist mit den Jahren genauso verschwunden wie das Genre an sich.
Vielleicht bedarf es nach all den Jahren eine Wiederbelebung (mit zahlreichen Neuerungen) seitens EA und Co., um neues Interesse an mausetoter Spielgattung zu entfachen, aber es traut sich ja zur Zeit niemand mehr.


----------

